# Anyone know the water quality at the edge.



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Thinking of trolling the edge saturday but don't want to do it in brown water. Anyone know the water quality? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

You really should subscribe to Hiltons. Tells you where, and where NOT, to go. Tom gives SUPER service!!!!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

How much is it? Probably won't have time to deal with it before I head to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Like $240 a year and you can sign up in 3 minutes.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Try ripcharts for 99$. Not knocking Hilton's his is good to.


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Still want to know water quality at the edge.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

brown


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Check your PMs Chris. Sent you one a while ago.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mud


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Here. Now go get a subscription.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

They all get their data and images from coastwatch which is free. Just saying.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Was going to pm you a Hiltons but haven't heard from ya. It is 10p. Nigh nigh. 

Not going to post one on this thread esp with a tournament going on. No no!!!

I tried...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Capn Davey said:


> Was going to pm you a Hiltons but haven't heard from ya. It is 10p. Nigh nigh.
> 
> Not going to post one on this thread esp with a tournament going on. No no!!!
> 
> I tried...


Might wanna leave the free samples of sat imagery up to tom hilton's discretion...I am sure he appreciates those of us that pay for his service to keep those images to ourselves.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Might wanna leave the free samples of sat imagery up to tom hilton's discretion...I am sure he appreciates those of us that pay for his service to keep those images to ourselves.


Tom knows me and I haven never shared a sample in the 4 years I have been a subscriber. Tom knows how much I push, and recommend, his product. I am sure he would not mind my demonstrating (once) to the OP how good his service is.... Tom can speak for himself.

In other words, mind your own damn business Woody! :tt2:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep. I posted a hiltons screenshot once. And he cancelled my subscription.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Yep. I posted a hiltons screenshot once. And he cancelled my subscription.


Well, for posting it, of course.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Which I guess is different than sending it to people in PMs?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

This is the latest.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Which I guess is different than sending it to people in PMs?


Sure is. 

One person in one pm is different than what you suggest as' People' in 'PMs' ... Much less posting it online for the world to see. 

You guys can nit pick that one to death. Have fun.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

This one just came up. 24 hours after that last one. Pretty current.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I reckon I just posted it online for everyone.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Well, I reckon I just posted it online for everyone.


Well, if you had Hiltons, you would see that that does not paint the same picture Hilton is painting. No where near. 

Yes, several services pull from the same Satellite, however, it is the translation of that data that separates the quality services, from the others. Hiltons tells a much bigger and far more detailed picture than what you posted. If that (what you posted) was all that came from the Satellite, Hiltons would not have any customers. Zero. After all, why pay for what is offered for free. Obviously, Tom (Hiltons) has a lot more going on...

Anyway, you guys have a safe weekend if you get out. Watch out for all the knuckleheads out there.

Tight Lines!

Chris A, sign up for Hiltons. It will pay for itself :thumbsup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok, good luck.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Recommend Hiltons. It's got filtering tools, chlorophyll, salinity and more. I've probably saved in diesel what it cost a year and I can only go about 10 times a year.
Well worth it since I can almost the same type of info working at NASA without the SST filtering capability or detail.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmmmphhh... last Sunday it was brownish green on the West end of the edge, much improved on the east end. Eyeball verified. We don't troll so breaks and rips and whatnot do not count as much. Wish we had seen some weedlines. Not a flyer or anything floating.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

With all the recent rain and the subsequent run off into streams, rivers and finally the GOM the water clarity I poor. Granted it would be nice to run out to the edge and find a nice rip with color change, temperature break and a weedline combined into one. With conditions like we have the better question to ask would be "Has anyone seen a lot of bait activity around the edge"?

The fish are coming because the bait is coming in more and more. Find the bait and you will find the fish. Iif you trolled between the Nipple and the 131 Hole the odds of you hooking up on a fish or two are pretty good.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Yep. I posted a hiltons screenshot once. And he cancelled my subscription.


Would you care to substantiate that claim? I don't remember ever cancelling somebody's subscription for any reason, but then again, I am getting on up there in years.

I do remember getting crossways with you on this forum however.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I will try to search the forum and see if I can find it. Still working on getting all this junk sorted out from fishing this weekend.

Not sure how far back the forum saves stuff and if I can search it. But yes, you did cancel it. I called you and we talked and you did reinstate it till my subscription ran out. But I think we both agreed we would never do business again after the subscription ran out.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

If your subscription was suspended, it was due to you not abiding by the terms and conditions of the site - you were able to use it until the end of your subscription.

Nothing was ever cancelled.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

My bad on the semantics. It wasn't cancelled, it was suspended. Either way, I couldn't log on. Yes, I violated the terms of the contract by posting a screenshot on the forum. We got in a fight here on the forum. I had to call you, and you did turn it back on, but the damage was done. There were several comments that I was being an ass, which I was. And there were comments that you were being an ass and that getting in a pissing match with a customer on a public forum was not a sound business move. I understand you suspending the service. But what really angered me was the way I felt you were talking down to me in a condescending and disrespectful way. It was enough that others that had no dog on the fight commented on it.

Either way, what's done is done. It's your business and you can run it like you see fit. I just have decided the best thing for me is to use free water color, temp, etc. shots in conjunction with Roffs reports. 

If you get mad that I posted how to find the information on the NOAA website at no charge than so be it.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem. Good luck to you.
Tom


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hilton's is great, called him up and he personally spent an hour on the phone with me and my dad making sure we knew how to use his website. Worth the money for sure!


----------

